# Marconi Bearing corrector



## NJMC (Jan 15, 2014)

I just acquired this device today. I have found very limited info on it through the internet. 
It is a Marconi Int'l marine communication Co Bearing corrector.......made between 1900-1925.
In fact, just 1 museum link was found. http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/collection/database/?irn=374864

Can anyone provide some addition info as far as what kind of ships these were used on, rarity today or any other info specific to the device and importance to navigation at the time.

I comes in a Mahogany case with a slide top, instructions in the case and is quite heavy.

Have attached some photos.
Thank you in advance, Mike


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There was an inconclusive discussion about these gadgets a couple of years ago. Put "Bearing Corrector into the search engine.

You might have one of the only two in existence.

John T


----------



## NJMC (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice way to get my hopes up on the rarity of these....lol
I searched as you noted, but found very little.

Hopefully, someone has seen these on the board. I found it in a small local thrift shop. The owner picked it up in a storage unit.
It may be more common in the UK, as that was where the Marconi co was headquartered.
I am getting my moneys worth out of learning while searching. 
But it intrigues me that a precise device like this after 100 years has so little written about it. 
Thanks for your help! Mike


----------

